# Dust Extraction



## simo27 (30 Nov 2013)

Hi all

After some advice please. I am setting up my garage for my lathe and I would like a dedicated extractor. The ones I have been looking at are the CamVac 286W and the Record Power DX1000. I wont be using the lathe all the time, few times a week and ideally don't want to spend a fortune, I would also like the dust extractor to be relatively quiet. My lathe is a Record Power CL1 (I am after a lathe stand as well if anyone has one going!)

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Teepeg (30 Nov 2013)

simo27":2hp1eof8 said:


> The ones I have been looking at are the CamVac 286W and the Record Power DX1000. I wont be using the lathe all the time, few times a week and ideally don't want to spend a fortune, I would also like the dust extractor to be relatively quiet.



Hi Chris, 

If you don't want much noise then these are not very good choices, that is unless you have them a good way from your lathe .. 

Try going for something along the likes of this one http://www.sipuk.co.uk/dust-collectors/sip-01924-dust-collector.html With the bags etc ...


----------



## johnphilip (1 Dec 2013)

i have the record one and it is noisey


----------



## simo27 (1 Dec 2013)

Thanks everyone, I suppose noise is a necessary evil, do you need an extractor on all the time or just when sanding?


----------



## Teepeg (1 Dec 2013)

simo27":31yr96go said:


> Thanks everyone, I suppose noise is a necessary evil, do you need an extractor on all the time or just when sanding?




That is an individual choice to make, me personally, i have it on all the time ..


----------



## sammo (1 Dec 2013)

I have a small CamVac (with 2 motors) and yes it is noisy - i only have it on when sanding; but very effective...
Turn the radio up 

Sammo


----------



## chipmunk (1 Dec 2013)

Hi Chris,
I would say that you do not need it on all of the time - especially if you can afford a dust filter (Microclean, Axminster or Jet) to capture the airborne dust. 

Whatever extractor you have you won't be able to catch the chips as they come off the turning tool and so I reckon it's a waste of time having the extractor on all of the time.

The Camvacs are noisy but as you say it's probably a necessary evil - and you really do need the twin motor HPLV extractors to get anything that'll be efficient enough unless sanding. It's also a lot of energy to waste (say 1-2kW on all of the time - what for?). 

Don't be tempted by an induction motor twin bagged extractor (even one with a supposedly fine filter cartridge) unless you can site it so that it vents outside otherwise it'll be quieter but simply recirculate the dangerous fine dust around your workshop so even if you miss it the first time you'll breath it in eventually.

The Camvacs can be made quieter with a "silencer" placed on each of the outlet ports. The silencer just consists of a labyrinth which does not constrict the air flow (same cross-section throughout) but forces the air around a few bends (simply a ply box with baffles) to attenuate the motor noise coming out of those ports along with the air. Camvac suggest you buy an accessory hose for each exhaust port and chuck the output behind a cupboard, but at £30+ each a plywood box is the way to go IMHO.

HTH
Jon


----------



## Brianp (1 Dec 2013)

Would something like an ash vacuum be good enough, do you guys think? Or is one better off just going straight for a well-branded specifically marketed dust extractor? (apologies if this is a bit of a hijack...)


----------



## jpt (1 Dec 2013)

I would recomend going for a good purpose made extractor rather than a make do.

Camvacs as most vacum type extractors are noisy but can be quietened down considerably in a way approved by camvac. Buy an additional hose and some fittings pipe it out through the wall or window similar to the photo below.

As you can see I have done this to my twin motor Camvac and it is now very quiet, the most noise I get from it is when standing by my lathe from the end of the extractor hose.





john


----------



## simo27 (2 Dec 2013)

Thanks for the advice folks, JPT, are the pipes on your photo inlet pipes or exhaust pipes?

Chris


----------



## nicguthrie (2 Dec 2013)

I saw a video a long while back of someone that had rigged an MDF box to keep his vacuum extractor in, it was padded on the inside, and had a back with several layers of air filter type foam on it to stop the vacuum from overheating. According to the video, it worked a treat. I'd suspect heat build up could be a problem if you were to leave it on all the time, but from the video demonstration, it certainly worked to keep the noise down to a minimum.

I have the numatic 750NVD, it's good, and about as loud as an industrial vacuum. TBH, I usually wear ear protection at the lathe anyway, just as part and parcel of "tooling up" for working, saves me forgetting when I'm about to do something REALLY NOISY 

The Numatic has a single exhaust, I wonder if I could rig it with piping in the same way... Anyone any thoughts?


----------



## jpt (2 Dec 2013)

simo27":1olo9sn0 said:


> Thanks for the advice folks, JPT, are the pipes on your photo inlet pipes or exhaust pipes?
> 
> Chris



The inlet is the single pipe on the side of the drum, the two top ones are the outlet from the motors and the other end of the pipes go out through the wall.

john


----------



## renderer01 (2 Dec 2013)

I have had a single motor camvac for 3 years and no problems so far. Its not rated for constant use it would overheat according to manufacturer, use if I remember correctly is 40 mins on and 20mins off. It is a noisy machine agreed but if you vent it externaly I used an airbrick vent, the noise reduction is dramatic better than 50% and added benefit off bringing huge amounts of fresh clean air into workshop. Just watch out for the equivalent heatloss in winter though.
I know nothing about the record machine you mentioned sorry.

Rend.


----------



## chipmunk (3 Dec 2013)

I don't have a picture of my final version which consists of two parallel labyrinths but this was my prototype labyrinth connected to the two outlets with a T-piece to give you an idea...







The air goes in at bottom right passes through a U shaped set of bends and comes out of the top right hole.

My two labyrinths do the same as the twin hoses but mean that the exhaust is back inside the workshop (keeps the heat in which is nice in winter but less so in summer).

HTH
Jon


----------

